# Not drinking water?



## zombiesatenine (Jan 9, 2012)

I just got my hedgehog yesterday and I know his breeder had a water bottle instead of a bowl of water, every time he goes to eat he just sniffs the water and moves on. I'm pretty sure hasn't drank any. I don't really want to get a water bottle considering the risks, do you think he'll warm up to the bowl or?


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

It's a good idea to have a water bottle and a bowl available in the cage. This way, if they are used to the bottle, they will get water from that as they learn how to drink from the bowl.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

If he's not drinking from it yet, you could put in a bottle and bowl for a little while. Once he's figured out that it's easier to get water out of the bowl, take the bottle back out.


----------



## zombiesatenine (Jan 9, 2012)

smhufflepuff said:


> If he's not drinking from it yet, you could put in a bottle and bowl for a little while. Once he's figured out that it's easier to get water out of the bowl, take the bottle back out.


Would he not just get used to using the bottle again and disregaurd the bowl, though?


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

I think you will be surprised. Most hedgies prefer the bowl over the bottle (the rescue I took in was on her bottle her whole life, a year, and immediately took to the bowl). Bowls provide a much more natural position for them to drink, and they don't have to bite at something to get a drink. Your hedgie probably just hasn't figured out the bowl yet. It takes time, sometimes, to retrain behavior...I have faith that your hedgie will switch to the bowl.


----------



## zombiesatenine (Jan 9, 2012)

raerysdyk said:


> I think you will be surprised. Most hedgies prefer the bowl over the bottle (the rescue I took in was on her bottle her whole life, a year, and immediately took to the bowl). Bowls provide a much more natural position for them to drink, and they don't have to bite at something to get a drink. Your hedgie probably just hasn't figured out the bowl yet. It takes time, sometimes, to retrain behavior...I have faith that your hedgie will switch to the bowl.


That makes sense, thank you!


----------

